# AMR Monterey_New Hire



## proto707 (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone else in the Academy for AMR Monterey, CA starting on Sept. 22??


----------



## JMartinez (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there.  I'm from Monterey County and just passed my DMV ambulance driver written test today.  As soon as I get my ambulance driver cert in the mail, I'm going to apply for AMR. What's the hiring process like at AMR Monterey?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Sep 18, 2008)

JMartinez said:


> Hi there.  I'm from Monterey County and just passed my DMV ambulance driver written test today.  As soon as I get my ambulance driver cert in the mail, I'm going to apply for AMR. What's the hiring process like at AMR Monterey?



AMR Monterey right now is picking up a bunch of qualified people cause they just got the contract back and are trying to make up for the mess that westmed left. So make sure all your certs are in order before you apply. You dont have to too apply, but it will help your chances of getting a job. The hiring process starts with turning in your application, make sure to include everything you need in the app. Then you have to come in an take their written test, basically its a national reg type test with a personality section. You have to score a 80% or better on that test. then after that they call you in for an interview, their interviews are nice cause its done by EMT and Medics (not supervisors) so its the people that you will be working with that interview you. then from there they give you a job offer or say they are going another direction. Then the academy is next if they offer you a job. Just had a few guys going to Monterrey in my academy.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 18, 2008)

Heart they gave WM inaccurate numbers concerning call volumes and staffing needs (to screw them over) so wm wasn't ready and was spread really thin. That's what I heard anyway...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Sep 18, 2008)

No, from what i hear it was alot on westmed, monetery wanted one thing, westmed said they could do it for one price and it ended up costin alot mmore then westmed thought so they lost a ton of money trying to keep the contract standards. basically they did everything they could to get the contract and couldnt hold up all the support with what they were charging. at least thats what i hear. it was 90% money, west med just didnt have the financial backing to establish a new system like they said they could


----------



## proto707 (Sep 18, 2008)

i agree, heard it had a good deal to do with money. westmed just couldn't keep their services for the price they quoted.  granted, it did force them to spread thin, then eventually drop their end.  amr is just a bigger powerhouse with deeper pockets.


----------



## proto707 (Sep 18, 2008)

JMartinez said:


> Hi there.  I'm from Monterey County and just passed my DMV ambulance driver written test today.  As soon as I get my ambulance driver cert in the mail, I'm going to apply for AMR. What's the hiring process like at AMR Monterey?





you don't need the actual white cert (the one they mail you). you can use the pink temp. thats what i did and they said it was fine. besides, its only a photocopy of the pink without the work "Temp" on it, oh and it's white. just make sure you send in everything from your training certs to your DMV history print out. you'll be in good shape. then just review questions similar to those on the NREMT for their written. if you did decent on the NREMT, you'll be fine on theirs. good luck.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Sep 18, 2008)

and apply soon, they need people from what im hearing, even though they did hire back alot of the people from westmed who left when the contract changed


----------



## JMartinez (Sep 19, 2008)

Quick question..where is AMR Monterey operations located at?


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 2, 2008)

Again from what I heard as far as the Monterey thing, it DID have to do with money, but their inability to deliver was due to inaccurate numbers given by AMR on call volumes and such. 

For example, they didn't know they would need to staff a crew at a station only ran a few calls a year (and thus didn't give enough of a monetary return to pay that crew's paychecks). Everything mentioned in previous posts I assume to be true, but it resulted from inaccurate numbers given by previous 911 provider.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Oct 2, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Again from what I heard as far as the Monterey thing, it DID have to do with money, but their inability to deliver was due to inaccurate numbers given by AMR on call volumes and such.
> 
> For example, they didn't know they would need to staff a crew at a station only ran a few calls a year (and thus didn't give enough of a monetary return to pay that crew's paychecks). Everything mentioned in previous posts I assume to be true, but it resulted from inaccurate numbers given by previous 911 provider.



Has nothing to do with inaccurate numbers given by AMR, AMR has no part in giving number to other companies, all the numbers and statistics for a county are the responsibility of the county. The Monterrey county EMS office is who would be tracking the number to provide to another provider because they are the oversite for the EMS operations in their county. Given AMR does keep track of their numbers but it is purely for their own internal management in how they run their end of the contract, if they loose a contract that have no responsibility to help provide information to the company that takes over, that is the counties job.


----------



## ChrisCYoung (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I had a couple questions about AMR monterey. I was wondering if they are still hiring EMT-Basics. And also, do you guys think it's important to get my ambulance drivers license before applying?


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 3, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> Has nothing to do with inaccurate numbers given by AMR, AMR has no part in giving number to other companies, all the numbers and statistics for a county are the responsibility of the county.



Not sure how responsibility for giving numbers or lack of it invalidates the fact that they were still given (maybe THROUGH the county, from AMR?). Remember, I made no claim that they had a responsibility to do it.

I just said what the new company used to decide if they would be able to handle the contract or not. Probably a bad move.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Oct 5, 2008)

ChrisCYoung said:


> Hi, I had a couple questions about AMR monterey. I was wondering if they are still hiring EMT-Basics. And also, do you guys think it's important to get my ambulance drivers license before applying?



Im pretty sure they are constantly hiring trying to restaff the county, and from what ive been hearing from people that work in monterey they are still understaffed. and as for the Abulance drivers lisence I highly recomend getting it before applying, because if you do get hired you start driving in the academy and you cant do that without the ADL, and since its only a written test to get it there is no reason no to get it quick. just make sure to read the handbook before taking the test.


----------



## EMT60 (Oct 22, 2008)

Westmed knew what they were getting in to. They knew all the numbers and stats. They bought all brand new equipment and ambulances. The number of ambulances that had could not cover the county very well. Westmed way under bid what they needed for the county.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 24, 2008)

EMT60 said:


> Westmed knew what they were getting in to. They knew all the numbers and stats.


 If you say so...guess that's where we get stuck, since it's hard to verify from either end....

Hope EMS situation is doing better up there, now, though.


----------



## EMT60 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know for a fact I use to work for them. Thing are getting better now that AMR is back. They still have alot of shifts to fill. Alot of people are happy AMR is back. Others are not. but i think for the EMS its better top have AMR a bigger ambulance company that has more backing in a county that gets 12 percent payments.


----------



## JMartinez (Dec 1, 2008)

*New AMR Monterey Ops?*

Hi everyone.  Do you guys know where AMR Monterey relocated to? They used to be in East Market at Salinas, but they're not there anymore.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 1, 2008)

JMartinez said:


> Hi everyone.  Do you guys know where AMR Monterey relocated to? They used to be in East Market at Salinas, but they're not there anymore.



Here's (3) AMR buildings within the area. Call the numbers or check them out on Google Maps to see which is the right one.

465 Reservation Rd
Marina, CA 93933
(831) 883-3280

7880 Church St
Gilroy, CA 95020
(408) 848-2048

116 Hubbard St
Santa Cruz, CA 95060
(831) 423-7030


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jan 9, 2009)

Howdy folks.

Does anybody know if AMR - Monteray is still hiring?


----------



## JMartinez (Jan 9, 2009)

They still are.  Go to http://www.amr.net/careers/send_fax.asp to print out an application.  They also want copies of all your certs.  You can fax it to AMR West (925-454-6181), or you can scan your application and email it to them (http://www.amr.net/careers/index.aspx).  Good luck.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jan 10, 2009)

JMartinez said:


> They still are.  Go to http://www.amr.net/careers/send_fax.asp to print out an application.  They also want copies of all your certs.  You can fax it to AMR West (925-454-6181), or you can scan your application and email it to them (http://www.amr.net/careers/index.aspx).  Good luck.



Awsome. Thank you!


----------

